# American Horror Story FREAKSHOW!!



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe I'm not adult enough, or maybe I'm a prude, but why in the hell do they need to put so much sex in this series? I've tried watching the first season, Asylum, Coven, and now Freak Show, but I can't get past the graphic sex scenes every 10 minutes.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Freaky!!! I suggest buying a clown mask similar to the smile and head piece and cut it up...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Abunai said:


> Maybe I'm not adult enough, or maybe I'm a prude, but why in the hell do they need to put so much sex in this series? I've tried watching the first season, Asylum, Coven, and now Freak Show, but I can't get past the gratuitous sex scenes every 10 minutes or show.


I agree Abunai, saw it for the first time yesterday and thought "is that scene really necessary? "


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That is how I feel when I watch Pornicus, uhhhh, I mean Sparticus. I guess "they" think sex sells, but they don't realize they are pushing away viewers like us. Same with graphic language. Having said that, I agree with combatdre's suggestion.


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Not worried about the make-up for the moment, still trying to find an outfit similar to that. Everytime I come close its sold out!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure how much you want to spend but I found something similar....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CIRCUS-PIERROT-Black-White-CLOWN-Deluxe-Fancy-Dress-Costume-ALL-AGES-/281263910398?pt=UK_Clothes_Children_sFancyDress_RL&var=&hash=item417ca2adfe


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

My son soooooo wants to do this clown costume.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I stopped watching Spartacus for that exact reason. 

I tried watching season one of American Horror Story, and as much as I wanted to like it, I just couldn't get into it. I saw that its on Netflix, so thought I might give it another try. 

Personally, I'm a Supernatural girl - Season 10 started Tuesday - have it on the DVR now and I am dying to watch!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Monster619 said:


> Not worried about the make-up for the moment, still trying to find an outfit similar to that. Everytime I come close its sold out!


I think you're going to have to sew it or have it sewn. I've looked online today a lot, and other than one I've found in the UK, I've found nothing even close to the outfit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pbeck said:


> Personally, I'm a Supernatural girl - Season 10 started Tuesday - have it on the DVR now and I am dying to watch!!


I pretty much gave up after Season 5 ended (when the show was originally planned to).

Next year, there very likely will be a costume of Twisty, as there already are ones from the first and second seasons. If you cannot wait and do decided to cobble one together, I would love to see how it turns out, Monster619.

Oh, and on the discussion of sex scenes, I guess that I am the exception No one has mentioned it, but _Penny Dreadful_ is another (excellent) show loaded with them, particularly when Dorian Gray is featured in the episode.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I pretty much gave up after Season 5 ended (when the show was originally planned to).
> 
> Next year, there very likely will be a costume of Twisty, as there already are ones from the first and second seasons. If you cannot wait and do decided to cobble one together, I would love to see how it turns out, Monster619.
> 
> Oh, and on the discussion of sex scenes, I guess that I am the exception No one has mentioned it, but _Penny Dreadful_ is another (excellent) show loaded with them, particularly when Dorian Gray is featured in the episode.


LOVE Penny Dreadful!!!! Amazing show!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Twisty is a tad scary for me, only when there is chase scenes though. does anyone know if twisty is part of the freakshow? This episode was pretty good, the rest of the season looks pretty interesting


----------



## andreas (May 29, 2010)

I too I'm looking for twisty the clown costume,,,,,,,no luck,,,,I have decided to sew the costume,,,,I have found a old clown pattern that will work on eBay,,and etsy,,,,good luck


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I have never watched this show until this episode. I thought it was awesome. Are the other seasons really good?
Twisty The Clown is awesome!


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> I pretty much gave up after Season 5 ended (when the show was originally planned to).
> 
> Next year, there very likely will be a costume of Twisty, as there already are ones from the first and second seasons. If you cannot wait and do decided to cobble one together, I would love to see how it turns out, Monster619.
> 
> Oh, and on the discussion of sex scenes, I guess that I am the exception No one has mentioned it, but _Penny Dreadful_ is another (excellent) show loaded with them, particularly when Dorian Gray is featured in the episode.


Ahhhh.... Dorian. My very pretty Dorian. He was awesome. With and without clothes. 

I have to say that this may be the first season of AHS that I can't watch. Coulrophobic. Thought I could hopefully watch and just fast forward through, but I caught a glimpse when I walked into my bedroom while recording. Not. Cool.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

oh no! I hope I don't run into anyone in this costume!....this clown REALLY freaks me out! :O


----------



## MrFancyPants (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah i agree that clown costume is scary. maybe you can go as the guy with the weird fingers. it may be easier.


----------



## andreas (May 29, 2010)

. These are my twisty the clown pics


----------



## metalfever (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi! I was actually planning on making a Twisty costume for this years NY Comic Con and I'm actually having a bit of an issue finding a pattern my size, and was wondering if you made this costume or purchased it?


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Combatdre said:


> Not sure how much you want to spend but I found something similar....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CIRCUS-PIERROT-Black-White-CLOWN-Deluxe-Fancy-Dress-Costume-ALL-AGES-/281263910398?pt=UK_Clothes_Children_sFancyDress_RL&var=&hash=item417ca2adfe


this is fantastic and if anything, you can take red fabric and cover the blacking triming. As for the face - the smile i would buy it.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twisty-Twn-...?hash=item236c34e971:g:G6AAAOSwM4xXahoEhe-Clo

his smile and you could put in a best offer


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I was Twisty last Halloween and it was a HUGE success. Not sure how I'm going to top it this year. I never had so many people asking to take a picture with me.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> I was Twisty last Halloween and it was a HUGE success. Not sure how I'm going to top it this year. I never had so many people asking to take a picture with me.


Do you have a picture? I'd love to see that.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't checked to see if they have it this year, but I know last year Spirit of Halloween sold the masks for Twisty - not sure about costumes though.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

seelie8504 said:


> I haven't checked to see if they have it this year, but I know last year Spirit of Halloween sold the masks for Twisty - not sure about costumes though.


My Twisty Costume from the Spirit Store should arrive tomorrow. I hear tell that the costume shows the white gloves, but they actually are not in there. 

I'll know more tomorrow night.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

jpbaily1 said:


> My Twisty Costume from the Spirit Store should arrive tomorrow. I hear tell that the costume shows the white gloves, but they actually are not in there.
> 
> I'll know more tomorrow night.


Well the costume has arrived but I have been busy. It looks a little dingy but I may bury it in my backyard for a week or two.
No gloves...not shocked. I'll find some somewhere.

I bought a mask off of Ebay that everyone raved about (Made in Mexico in case you are looking) but the one that came with the costume was a firmer mask. Sadly the Spirit store mask while better made has smaller teeth than the one on ebay.

Apparently I am never satisfied. lol.

The head peice from Spirit store was a little small for me so I bought some spirit gum and a "bald" cap. I'll put that on first then the scalp cover from Spirit store. Some white & black no running "paint" and I should be good to go.


----------



## deadcowboy147 (Sep 22, 2016)

i did it a couple of years ago. costume was way off but the makeup was at least close to par.
for the smile I took a bust of myself and just laid out cotton and latex to form the mouth and cut up pieces of stylophone plate to make the teeth.


----------

